#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  موت ربان الطائرة التي قصفت هيروشيما بالقنبلة الذرية

## رويتر

توفي الخميس بول تيبتس، الطيار الذي قاد حاملة القنابل "بي-29" B-29 التي اطلق عليها اسم"إينولا غاي" وألقت بالقنبلة الذرية على هيروشيما، وأصر حتى يوم مماته على أنه غير نادم أبداً بسبب المهمة التي نفذها وأنه ينام الليل من دون أرق.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

وقامت الطائرة وطاقمها المكون من 14 شخصاً، بإلقاء القنبلة التي سميت "الصبي الصغير" Little Boy، في صباح السادس من أغسطس/آب عام 1945، وأدى الانفجار إلى مقتل ما بين 70  إلى 100 ألف شخص، فضلاً عن عدد لا يحصى من الجرحى والمصابين.

ولم يعبر تيبتس، الكولونيل الذي كان في الثلاثين من عمره آنذاك، عن أي شعور بالأسف حيال الدور الذي قام به، وقال إنه كان يؤدي واجبه الوطني والأمر الصواب، كما نقلت الأسوشيتد برس

----------

